

The Greatest Web Pages - JacksonGariety
http://gariety.xxx/journal/the-greatest-web-pages

======
saddestcatever
Jesus. That change-when-you-scroll profile picture is annoying. When I scroll,
the motion in my peripheral jerks my attention away from the content of the
page.

------
adrianlmm
Does anybody care to make sure your blog works right in all mayor browsers
anymore?

[http://imagebin.org/316692](http://imagebin.org/316692)

